# Support Groups in Fife



## steaky (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, my name is steaky and I'm a newbie on the site. Myself and my partner have recently been put on the waiting list for IVF treatment and are both struggling to come to terms with the whole situation we're now in. 

We were looking to find out if any of you know of any support groups or counsellors in the Fife area as all Ninewells could advise us was the help they had in Dundee. If any of you have any reccomendations or ideas it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

At the moment there are support groups in Dundee, Edinburgh, Ayrshire, Lanarkshire and Fort William.  I would be quite happy to try and help set up a group in Fife if you were interested in doing this?


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello, 

Found this post searching for 'Ninewells' - I would be really interested in this! We're hoping to start ICSI in the next 2-3 months

XXX


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Great to hear from you there is a Dundee support group thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=271116.msg4646088#msg4646088


----------



## fairypants (Feb 9, 2012)

That's brilliant, thank you very much!!   xxx


----------

